# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Aspecifieke nekpijn - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Aspecifieke nekpijn: gecombineerde behandeling de beste* 

Het Federaal Kenniscentrum voor de Gezondheidszorg (KCE) onderzocht de talrijke methodes voor de diagnose en de behandeling van aspecifieke nekpijn. 
Aspecifieke nekpijn is plots optredende of reeds langer bestaande nekpijn waarvoor men geen lichamelijke oorzaken vindt. 


*Diagnose:* 

Om de diagnose te stellen, moet de arts eerst te luisteren naar de ziektegeschiedenis en de klachten van de patiënt, en dan een lichamelijk onderzoek uitvoeren. Zo kan hij nagaan of er geen alarmsymptomen aanwezig zijn die kunnen wijzen op een ernstige onderliggende oorzaak, zoals tumoren, ontstekingen, enz. Is dit niet het geval, dan is er sprake van aspecifieke nekpijn. Het is niet bewezen dat aanvullende medische beeldvorming dan nog nuttig is. Bovendien wijzen radiologisch vastgestelde afwijkingen, zoals slijtage van de tussenwervelschijven, niet noodzakelijk op slechtere vooruitzichten voor de patiënt.


*Behandeling:* 

Een gecombineerde of multimodale behandeling is de enige waarvoor wetenschappelijk overtuigend bewijs bestaat dat ze op korte en lange termijn de pijn vermindert en het functioneren van de patiënt verbetert. Ze bestaat uit lichaamsoefeningen onder toezicht van een professionele zorgverlener, gecombineerd met mobilisaties en/of manipulaties (oa strekken) van de nek.
Als lichaamsoefeningen, manipulatie en mobilisatie geïsoleerd worden uitgevoerd bestaat er geen of zelfs contradictorisch wetenschappelijk bewijs dat ze effect hebben. Dit geldt ook voor andere behandelingen zoals tractie, elektrotherapie, laser therapie, acupunctuur, zachte kragen, inspuitingen met Botulinum Toxine of koolzuurgas en de inname van medicatie (paracetamol, ontstekingremmers en spierverslappers).

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Luuss0404

*A-specifieke nekklachten*
Op deze pagina vindt u informatie over a-specifieke nekklachten en instructies die u kunnen helpen beter hiermee om te gaan en pijn te verminderen. De linkjes in de tekst verwijzen naar korte filmpjes waarin u kunt zien hoe u kunt handelen en hoe u bepaalde oefeningen uitvoert. Lees meer over:
* Veelgestelde vragen
* Bewegingen die in de nek gemaakt kunnen worden zijn: voorwaarts, achterwaarts, zijwaarts, draaiing naar links en rechts. Een nekblessure kan ontstaan door:
o Verdraaiing tijdens sporten of werk.
o Een auto ongeluk (abrupte beweging met de nek).
o Eenzijdig werk (te lang werken in eenzelfde houding).
o Vermoeidheid, spanningen, stress. 
o Ouderdom (versmalling tussenwervelschijf of haakjes bij de gewrichtjes).
o Een slechte houding (ingezakte houding).
o Zonder een duidelijke reden (te vergelijken met een enkel die je soms zomaar verzwikt).
Als er sprake is van a-specifieke nekklachten wil dat zeggen dat er geen specifieke oorzaak in het lichaam voor te vinden is.

*Verschijnselen*
o Pijn in de nek en schouders (soms uitstralend naar een arm).
o Hoofdpijn.
o Soms uitstraling (tintelingen in de arm of vingers).
o Stijfheid in de nek na rust (zitten of opstaan na nacht slapen).
Raadpleeg voor uitgebreide informatie uw fysiotherapeut.

*Wat te doen in perioden met klachten?*
Nekklachten genezen meestal vanzelf binnen twee tot zes weken. In die periode kunt u de voorwaarden scheppen voor een goed herstel.
*Adviezen*
o Probeer binnen de pijngrens te blijven bewegen. Doe dit door regelmatig van houding te veranderen of lichte oefeningen tussendoor te doen.
o Door middel van warmte (douche, warmte pakking, rode lamp) houdt u de spieren rond de blessure zo veel mogelijk ontspannen.
o U (of uw partner) kunt de spieren wat los maken door middel van massage.
o Ontspanningsoefeningen zorgen ervoor dat u ondanks de pijn niet te veel verkrampt.
o Een sjaal zorgt ervoor dat de nek ondersteuning en warmte krijgt.
o Door pijnstillers (bijvoorbeeld paracetamol) te gebruiken vermindert u de pijn, waardoor u in beweging kunt blijven en beter kunt slapen.
o Let op uw houding: geen ingezakte houding maar een ontspannen houding met strekking in de rug (binnen de pijngrens).
o Doe oefeningen in situaties waarbij u lang in één houding moet staan, zitten of liggen. Doe deze oefeningen vaak (bijvoorbeeld om het halve uur of als de nek stijf aanvoelt) en kort (bijvoorbeeld één minuut).
o Beweeg bij het oefenen tot de pijngrens. Voorkom te veel pijn tijdens het oefenen en te veel napijn. Doel is drukverandering tussen de gewrichten en de spieren los en ontspannen te houden (een soort massage van binnenuit).
o Maak regelmatig korte wandelingen (wat binnen de mogelijkheden kan).
Op deze manier zorgt u ervoor dat het natuurlijke genezingsproces optimaal kan plaatsvinden.

*Adviezen voor het dagelijks leven*
Met de volgende instructies kunt u uw nek ontzien in het dagelijks leven en het herstel optimaal laten verlopen.
o Houd een hand in de nek ter ondersteuning bij het scheren, in en uit bed stappen, iets hoog pakken, haar wassen bij de kapper, omdraaien van uw hoofd.
o Bij het strijken, afwassen en stofzuigen erop letten dat de nekspieren ontspannen blijven.
o Slaap bij voorkeur liever niet op de buik maar op de rug (met een niet te dik kussen) of de zij (vul de ruimte tussen hoofd en bed op).
o Draag twee tassen in plaats van één (symmetrisch) en doe er niet te veel in.
o Ga tegenover elkaar zitten als je met iemand praat in plaats van naast elkaar.
o Klem bij het telefoneren de telefoon niet tussen hoofd en schouder.
o Maak gebruik van een schuin werkblad bij het lezen.
o Gebruik een trapje bij het reiken (iets hoog pakken, ramen wassen).
o Let op uw houding bij het zitten achter de computer.
*Algemene adviezen*
o Zorg voor een goede lichamelijke conditie. Uw lichaam is dan minder vatbaar voor blessures en herstelt sneller.
o Wees alert in periodes van spanningen en stress. Praat erover en kijk wat u eraan kunt doen.
o Bij veel of langdurige spanningen is het raadzaam dit met de huisarts te bespreken.
o Neem contact op met de Arboarts (of fysiotherapeut) als u denkt dat arbeidsomstandigheden meespelen met uw klachten.
De adviezen die hier gegeven worden zijn belangrijk tijdens, maar ook na (ter preventie) de blessure.

*Oefeningen*
Onderstaande oefeningen zijn van belang om de gewrichten en spieren los te houden in de periode waarin u klachten heeft.
** Losmaakoefeningen voor de nek*
o Draai het hoofd naar links en kijk onder de linkeroksel.
o Draai het hoofd naar rechts en kijk onder de rechteroksel.
o Breng het linkeroor naar de linkerschouder (hoofd mag iets naar voren komen).
o Breng het rechteroor naar de rechterschouder (hoofd mag iets naar voren komen).
o Beweeg het hoofd voorwaarts en terug. Trek de kin in en ontspan (maak een dubbele kin).
* *Losmaakoefeningen voor de schouders en middenrug*
o Draai de schouders voorwaarts en achterwaarts (maak rondjes).
o Beweeg de schouders naar voren, buig naar voren, beweeg de schouders naar achteren en strek op.
o Draai de romp linksom en rechtsom.
o Trek de schouders omhoog, paar seconden vasthouden en weer laten zakken.
o Handen in de nek, schouderbladen naar elkaar toe trekken en achterover hangen.
** Ontspanningsoefeningen*
o Duw het hoofd tegen de handen in naar voren en ontspan.
o Duw het hoofd tegen de handen in naar achteren en ontspan.
o Duw het hoofd tegen de handen in naar links en ontspan.
o Duw het hoofd tegen de handen in naar rechts en ontspan.
o Strek op en ontspan.
o Leg (in ruglig) een handdoek tussen de schouderbladen en druk de schouders naar achteren.
*Belangrijk*
o Doe alle oefeningen eenmaal per dag.
o Kies een paar oefeningen uit die u prettig vindt, en doe die oefeningen vaak (om het halve uur) en kort (één minuut).
o De oefeningen mogen de pijn niet verergeren en er mag geen sprake zijn van te veel napijn.
o U kunt de oefeningen (afhankelijk van de oefening) in verschillende uitgangshoudingen (lig, zit, stand) doen.

_(Bron: zorggroep-almere.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Veelgestelde vragen over nekklachten*

*Wat moet ik doen als de blessure aan blijft houden of als die regelmatig terugkomt?*
Neem contact op met uw huisarts. Een optie is om een fysiotherapeut, houdingstherapeut of een manueel therapeut een analyse te laten maken van uw klacht.

*Worden de klachten erger bij het ouder worden?*
Dit is moeilijk te beantwoorden. Het is echter wel zo dat de wervelkolom stugger wordt bij het ouder worden, waardoor de klachten kunnen afnemen.

*Is er een relatie tussen stress en spanningen en nekklachten?*
Stress en spanningen kunnen indirect (slecht slapen, meer spierspanning) tot een nekblessure leiden en de klachten in stand houden.

*Hoe lang blijft de nek gevoelig en stijf na een blessure?*
In het algemeen is het zo dat de nek nog lang (vier tot zes maanden) gevoelig of stijf kan blijven bij specifieke bewegingen of na rust (na een nacht slapen).

*Wanneer kan ik weer werken?*
Een en ander hangt af van de ernst van de blessure en van het soort werk dat u doet. Uit onderzoek is gebleken dat mensen die binnen de mogelijkheden aan het werk blijven of weer snel aan het werk gaan eerder hestellen dan mensen die lang thuis uitzieken.

*Is het verstandig om medicatie te slikken en zo ja welke?*
Bij veel pijn is het raadzaam om paracetamol (pijnstiller) te slikken. Als dit geen effect geeft kunt u iboprufen of diclofenac (pijnstiller, spierontspanner, ontstekingsremmer) gebruiken. Het belangrijkste doel van de medicatie is dat u in beweging kunt blijven, want dat is de beste prikkel tot herstel.

*Is het zinvol om een röntgenfoto of een MRI-scan te laten maken?*
Dit is meestal niet zinvol omdat aspecten die hieruit naar voren kunnen komen (slijtage, a-symmetrie in de wervelkolom) meestal niet de oorzaak zijn van de klachten.

*Is het zinvol een speciaal kussen aan te schaffen?*
Het effect van een orthopedisch kussen bij nekklachten is niet wetenschappelijk bewezen.

*Waar kan ik meer te weten komen over a-specifieke lage rugklachten?* 
*Internet*
* Werkend lichaam: CANS (klachten arm, nek, schouder), onderzoek
* Psychowijzer
* Depressietest
* Grip op je dip
* Gezondheidsplein (filmpjes, zoek onder Aandoeningen naar uw klacht)
* Filmpje Nekklachten 

*Welke adviezen gelden voor sporten?*
Het beste kunt u samen met de fysiotherapeut kijken welke sport voor u geschikt is. In het algemeen geldt dat wandelen, fietsen en zwemmen goed zijn voor mensen met nekklachten.

_(Bron: zorggroep-almere.nl)_

----------

